# Toutetour - 02.09.



## c0rtez (19. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

am 02.09. findet wieder die Teutotour statt.

Von euch jemand dabei?


----------



## kris. (19. August 2012)

Teutotour = Transteuto?
Schön das die auch mal wieder sattfindet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaveRebel (20. August 2012)

Yep, hab auch schon gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=594786


----------



## freetourer (20. August 2012)

ist aber nicht die Transteuto. 

habe ich aber vorletztes Wochenende mal selber gemacht:
Velmerstoot - Rheine, oneway, an einem Tag.

Leider ohne Höhenmesser unterwegs und man findet unterschiedliche Angaben (irgendwas zwischen 3.000 und 4.500 streut ja schon ganz schön arg)- hat jemand eine ahnung wieviele es wirklich sind?


----------



## WaveRebel (23. August 2012)

Teuto Tour in Bad Iburg : www.teutotour.de

Zum Thema Transteuto:

Wenn Du dem Hermannsweg gefolgt bist könnten diese Angaben passen:

*Strecke: *157,2 km
*Aufstieg: *2481 m
*Abstieg: *2284 m

*Dauer: *45:0 h (Wandern)
*Niedrigster Punkt: *30 m (Emsufer in Rheine)
*Höchster Punkt: *441 m (Lippischer Velmerstot)

Die Angaben sind von Rheine zur Lippischen Velmerstot, also müsstest Du in Deinem Fall die hm Angaben umdrehen.

Habe ich mir fürs nächste Jahr auch zum Befahren vorgenommen. Oder gleich den kompletten Hermannshöhenweg mit Eggegebirge dazu. So oder so aber auf keinen Fall an einem Tag - soll ja auch noch Spass machen und nicht zur Tortur werden. Aber Respekt für die Leistung!

Quelle: http://www.hermannshoehen-tourenplaner.de/ar-hermannshoehen/de/alpregio.jsp#i=1379453&tab=TourTab


----------



## kris. (23. August 2012)

Für Kurzentschlossene: http://transteuto.de/


----------



## judyclt (23. August 2012)

Warum fährt man eigentlich nach SO und nicht nach NW? Hat man so bessere Trailabfahrten?


----------

